# I'm in LOVE!



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

Custom Borsa Bella roo bag :: Noreve Perpetual Red & BoxWave Stealth Fiber Elite cases :: DecalGirl Zen in matte :: and "the babies"


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh!!!!!  Love that fabric!  Great combo!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

What a stunning set!!  Couldn't be more perfect together!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great! Wish I could get mine to go together like that!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

What a great combo! I love, love, love your roo! You have a great eye for choosing fabric! I'd been looking at fabric for weeks, but ended up going with the Black Beauty print for my roo. Your roo rocks!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Great job pairing them up!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## teanicole (May 14, 2010)

I love the fabric you choose!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

where did you get that fabric?  It is gorgeous!
Paula


----------



## IxiaAurea (Apr 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Great choice!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats, its beautiful


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice designs and great color match


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

This is one of the best combinations that I've seen! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I see why you're in love! Beautiful!


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Wow, that is truly a beautiful collection.  Everything goes so well together!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

that TOTALLY rocks as a set!


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

corkyb said:


> where did you get that fabric? It is gorgeous!
> Paula


Thanks everyone! Found the fabric at "Hobby Lobby".


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> that TOTALLY rocks as a set!


Gwennie you just made me snort koolaid out my nose


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautifully done, bookmonster, that looks amazing!!!!



beckyj20 said:


> Looks great! Wish I could get mine to go together like that!


If you have some things in mind, you could start a thread asking for help; there are a lot of us here who like to
help people spend their money choose a beautiful combo.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

That's absolutely gorgeous.  I would love to find an excuse to buy one of those little Borsa Bella bags. But what in the world do you do with it?  My K2 is in a great case that goes in my everyday handbag.  Please tell me what I could do with one of those Roo bags, and I'll buy it for sure!


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous. I would love to find an excuse to buy one of those little Borsa Bella bags. But what in the world do you do with it? My K2 is in a great case that goes in my everyday handbag. Please tell me what I could do with one of those Roo bags, and I'll buy it for sure!


My Kindle stays in the case but if she leaves the house she goes in her roo bag before going in my purse. (Just an extra layer of protection) But the main reason is because this makes sure none of the other stuff rattling around in the bottom of the purse slips between the case & screen. And I love the extra pocket on the roo because I can keep the charger & Octo Solis light & a spare battery in there when I travel.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

bookmonster said:


> My Kindle stays in the case but if she leaves the house she goes in her roo bag before going in my purse. (Just an extra layer of protection) But the main reason is because this makes sure none of the other stuff rattling around in the bottom of the purse slips between the case & screen. And I love the extra pocket on the roo because I can keep the charger & Octo Solis light & a spare battery in there when I travel.


You're right! I've noticed a few things in my purse wound up inside my Go case, which doesn't even have a fastener. So I really NEED a little BB case! And they don't add weight, right? Off to shop.....  

It bears repeating. Your combo is truly one of the most beautiful I've seen.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Very nice work. Kindles have become artistic expressions!
Reminds me of the new trend in Ipods, owning multiple different flavors for style and mood.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> You're right! I've noticed a few things in my purse wound up inside my Go case, which doesn't even have a fastener. So I really NEED a little BB case! And they don't add weight, right? Off to shop.....


Boy, do we enable each other or what...


----------

